# 2019 Mahindra 2638 HST 3-point operates erratically



## CMTS (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm experiencing problems when operating my 3-point. I use a box blade to clean up gravel roads and need to be able to adjust the 3-point smoothly. It will lower smoothly but raising the load is a constant battle to find the correct position. When I attempt to make small adjustments it will suddenly raise up too much or raise up too much in a delayed manner. I've been told this problem is inherent to this model. What can I do to correct the problem? Thank you.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy CMTS, welcome to the forum.

Old tractors often have erratic hydraulic systems, but I expect new tractors to be more stable. Are you operating in the "draft control" mode rather than the "position control" mode? Draft control can give erratic behavior.


----------



## CMTS (Mar 11, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy CMTS, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Old tractors often have erratic hydraulic systems, but I expect new tractors to be more stable. Are you operating in the "draft control" mode rather than the "position control" mode? Draft control can give erratic behavior.


Thank you. I don't know which mode it's in. Sounds like I need to do some research. I've read the owners manual from cover to cover and there's no mention of mode control. Thank you for the information.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

CMTS said:


> Thank you. I don't know which mode it's in. Sounds like I need to do some research. I've read the owners manual from cover to cover and there's no mention of mode control. Thank you for the information.


I'm not sure about the Mahindra, but there may be a knob under the seat between your legs that you can turn up or turn down the hydraulics. Sort of a replacement for the draft / Position control lever. There is probably no mention of "Mode Control" in your manual, Big T was just explaining that there are two positions for the three point control lever, one mode or the other.
Edit....
I found this.


----------

